# IWCs on small wrists - anyone living with one?



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

I've always loved IWCs but with a 6.5inch wrist, the brand just doesn't cater for me. For me an IWC would have to be a pilot or pilot chrono. The lugs on them look so long though and I'm thinking at 6.5inches the overhang wouldn't be palatable for my tastes.

Anyone got a newer IWC around 40mm on a small wrist and can comment on the lug issue?


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

I know your post says you're looking for a newer IWC, but if you like the styling of the Mark XII and Mark XV, they're 36mm and 38mm respectively...maybe those might work better for your tastes? Here's my two. I have a 7.0inch wrist.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

You can still get the newer Pilot's in 36mm as well:

(from their website)


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

mph57 said:


> I know your post says you're looking for a newer IWC, but if you like the styling of the Mark XII and Mark XV, they're 36mm and 38mm respectively...maybe those might work better for your tastes? Here's my two. I have a 7.0inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14782131


Yes! Very nice, and saw some 3760's? on eBay too. Thinking about it.



gmads said:


> You can still get the newer Pilot's in 36mm as well:
> 
> (from their website)
> 
> ...


Lugs on those still look really tall. Honestly, I'm sort of in love with these and would love to be able to pull them off:


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't comment on your specific sizing details. I can provide this tidbit - I didn't think I could do a BP before I tried it on my 7.25 wrist. I'm also tall (6' 3") so that helps overall as well. It looks big in pics, but in a full length mirror it actually looked fine so I went for it. I think you'll have to try on in person to get the overall sense. Sometimes it's more than just wrist circumference - it's wrist shape and your overall size/height as well.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

gmads said:


> Can't comment on your specific sizing details. I can provide this tidbit - I didn't think I could do a BP before I tried it on my 7.25 wrist. I'm also tall (6' 3") so that helps overall as well. It looks big in pics, but in a full length mirror it actually looked fine so I went for it. I think you'll have to try on in person to get the overall sense. Sometimes it's more than just wrist circumference - it's wrist shape and your overall size/height as well.
> 
> View attachment 14782277


That looks perfect on you, love it!

I see a spot of overhang there, but it looks normal. The 39 spitfire has a 50mm lug to lug.. wondering now if I could maybe get away with it. Going to try one and see I guess. No harm and all that.


----------



## Whiteshields1830 (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a small wrist and the Portuguese seems fine to me - however in saying that I would aim for 36-38mm watches (or how Omega calls it 'midsize') watches


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

Having a small 6.3" wrist size, 48mm is the lug-to-lug magic number for me, and that's why I've kept these two (new) IWCs


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

My wrist is 7 inches around, flat on top, here's the 36mm and 39mm pilots . . . dunno if I could do the 39 at 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

A Big Pilot is a statement - and it's no problem if the lugs are a bit too wide for the wrist. IMHO


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF (May 14, 2019)

Pilot Petit Prince on my 6.75 wrist


----------



## A320Driver (Nov 30, 2018)

I would suggest going to an AD and try them on. That way you can decide yourself what fits your wrist the best. That being said the 3706 Chrono (39mm) is a great looking watch and there good deals for pre owned ones.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

gmads said:


> I think you'll have to try on in person to get the overall sense. Sometimes it's more than just wrist circumference - it's wrist shape and your overall size/height as well.


you're spot on.
it's often the wrist shape that makes a difference. i believe a big watch looks better on smaller flat wrist than a bigger round wrist. plus a larger forearm helps pulling off bigger watches.

i also have a 7 to 7.25 inch wrist. i do like the way they look and fit on my wrist.


----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

IWC Portofino automatic 40mm on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

surf4hours said:


> IWC Portofino automatic 40mm on 6.5 inch wrist.


That looks absolutely perfect. The lug to lug on those is around 47mm would you say? Definitely looks smaller than the pilot watches. Maybe 0.5mm thinner too?


----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

9.5 mm thick makes it my thinnest watch by far. I can't find the lug to lug listed but yes it is shorter than 50mm certainly. The dial has a silver dust sparkle that's hard to catch in photos. The crystal AR is as good as the pilot line. Movement is an IWC modified sellita sw-300, but thanks to that, my watchmaker only charges $150 to service it.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you need to go to a dealer or boutique and try then on.


----------



## drginzo (May 25, 2019)

The IWC Pilot Mark XVIII Petite Prince at 40 mm fits my 7" wrist quite nicely. If you're not a movement snob, I highly recommend looking at this one. It's firmly in my permanent collection. The blue dial really needs to be seen in person to be appreciated; preferably under various lighting conditions. I'd love to get a Big Pilot, but am afraid it wouldn't fit my wrist so well.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

drginzo said:


> The IWC Pilot Mark XVIII Petite Prince at 40 mm fits my 7" wrist quite nicely. If you're not a movement snob, I highly recommend looking at this one. It's firmly in my permanent collection. The blue dial really needs to be seen in person to be appreciated; preferably under various lighting conditions. I'd love to get a Big Pilot, but am afraid it wouldn't fit my wrist so well.
> 
> View attachment 14795865


It's the style of the watch I'm into, not the movements. It could be powered by a Huawei microchip for all I care if it made the watch more accurate and cheaper to service. I'd prefer that actually if it made the watch slimmer. Blasphemy I know!

You're pulling that off beautifully, but I see a touch of overhang. Acceptable to my tastes for you, but you've got half an inch on me overall, I just don't think I'm getting away with it. Was supposed to hit the dealer this lunchtime but was too busy. Hoping next Sat or Sunday I get a chance.


----------



## GreasyDan (Dec 7, 2019)

I have larger wrists and am wearing the smallest Pilot of the newest production. However, I'd love for a Big Pilot to gobble my wrist.

For me, as far as Pilots are concerned, a touch of lug over hang is fine. That's my personal preference and likely a unique one.

I say screw it, if you like the design, get the watch. I can't describe how much I love looking down and seeing this dial. As well as knowing it was carefully assembled and produced by IWC. It's such a meticulous and capable timepiece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

No one has a small 5.75" wrist like mine..
Tried on it, love it, wear it!
who cares!


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

I really would suggest trying it for yourself. I have a 6.5" wrist, although fairly flat, and my Mark XVIII doesn't overhang at all. Having said that, in images it looks like it does overhang, you really can't judge from photos.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a 40mm, 43mm and 46mm models sitting on my 7" wrist. There is a difference but not too substantial.....




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreasyDan (Dec 7, 2019)

P1723 said:


> No one has a small 5.75" wrist like mine..
> Tried on it, love it, wear it!
> who cares!


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

P1723 said:


> No one has a small 5.75" wrist like mine..
> Tried on it, love it, wear it!
> who cares!


That looks class! Really suits you that model and size, congrats! Though I wouldn't have doubted it if I hadn't seen the photos


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

wkw said:


> Here is a 40mm, 43mm and 46mm models sitting on my 7" wrist. There is a difference but not too substantial.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I think the 43mm looks like it fits best! Must be the angles! All look ace though


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

GreasyDan said:


> I have larger wrists and am wearing the smallest Pilot of the newest production. However, I'd love for a Big Pilot to gobble my wrist.
> 
> For me, as far as Pilots are concerned, a touch of lug over hang is fine. That's my personal preference and likely a unique one.
> 
> ...


That's where I'm at too.. just being able to look down at that dial would give me immeasurable joy every day. For me it's not a fad either, I've been loving IWCs for maybe 12 to 15 years now, but affording one all those years ago wasn't even thinkable. Also I'm at an age now where I can be thinking about having things to pass on one day.

Saw a photo today, really inspired me. Brilliant way to dress the watch down, through I am coming round to the idea that many of the models you guys are posting up of your watches aren't that dressy or flashy to begin with.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Vanderlust said:


> For some reason I think the 43mm looks like it fits best! Must be the angles! All look ace though


43mm model fit pretty well. It's quite eye catching likely because of the height.

40mm got most of the wrist time since it goes to work with me...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

6.26 -ish wrist. 38 mm Mk XV.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

42mm 3713 on my 6.75'' wrist.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

fmc000 said:


> 42mm 3713 on my 6.75'' wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14806063


Love this model too much, if I could pull a chrono sized IWC off I definitely would. Congrats. It's weird that 42mm doesn't look big on you, looks just right. Is the lug to lug on it maybe the same as the 40mm's in the posts above, around 50mm?


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

You gotta try 'em on to know. My 6.5" wrist with a 40mm LPP.


----------



## Lcater95 (May 10, 2018)

Definitely go for the 36mm pilot


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

This is a BP on my 6.8 inch wrist. I think it works because my arms are long enough. Proportion is something to consider. I'm a 6 ft 195 pounder and just happen to have small wrists and ankles. If I was under 5' 10" I don't think I could pull it off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't think so much - wear the watch you like the most!

I know a German watchmaker with 6.5" wrist wearing an original Laco pilot watch in 55mm. And this watch looks brilliant at his small arms.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Vanderlust said:


> Love this model too much, if I could pull a chrono sized IWC off I definitely would. Congrats. It's weird that 42mm doesn't look big on you, looks just right. Is the lug to lug on it maybe the same as the 40mm's in the posts above, around 50mm?


More like 52-53mm


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Really not the best pic, super grey and moody here today. But here's the Spitfire on my 6.3inch wrist (yep re-measured and it's gotten smaller as I've lost around 5 kilos recently!).

Honestly, I love looking at the watch, and wearing it I can tell it's not flashy or ostentatious, but it didn't make me love it. I think khaki just isn't a colour that's very appealing generally when worn so it's not pulling any heart strings. Not best at explaining it, but worn it doesn't make me think, yeah, I'll be dropped 4 grand on this and it's THE watch. Funny as all photos made me think it's grail, even when not worn, just looking at it, it's lovely.

Watch actually looks small in person, photos really deceiving. If I see on on my wrist in the full size mirror, it looks a bit cute and neat because the small size. Totally didn't expect that.

Need some wrist time with the Mark XVIII heritage next, but looks like this will go back unless I see someone else has changed the strap to something that makes me go yes!


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Lcater95 said:


> Definitely go for the 36mm pilot


Lovely but very dressy looking, not quite what I was after!


----------



## GreasyDan (Dec 7, 2019)

Vanderlust said:


> Really not the best pic, super grey and moody here today. But here's the Spitfire on my 6.3inch wrist (yep re-measured and it's gotten smaller as I've lost around 5 kilos recently!).
> 
> Honestly, I love looking at the watch, and wearing it I can tell it's not flashy or ostentatious, but it didn't make me love it. I think khaki just isn't a colour that's very appealing generally when worn so it's not pulling any heart strings. Not best at explaining it, but worn it doesn't make me think, yeah, I'll be dropped 4 grand on this and it's THE watch. Funny as all photos made me think it's grail, even when not worn, just looking at it, it's lovely.
> 
> ...


Initially I shared some of those same observations.

A lot of pictures make the dial appear very sterile, however in person, the dimensions of the dial and it's configuration create a much different feel. For me, it feels more like a field watch.

When I first saw the watch it looked small to me. My eight inch wrists gobble up the 39mm case diameter. Now that I have had the watch on my wrist for 30 days, it doesn't feel small at all. It's perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

After more time to reflect.. I much prefer the Mark XVIII models to the Spitfire (even though the face is nearly the same). They look more mature and stylish. The Spitfire has a slightly toyish but precious look to it on the wrist in person. Something not captured well in images. Just ordered in a Bell & Ross, going to compare it to the Spitfire side by side at the weekend and decide. I'll get some pics up, hopefully better quality than that above!


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Same sized wrist and I've been wearing a 3706 fliegerchrono as my daily for 15-years. It's 39mm and these days I almost feel like it's a bit on the small side. I personally feel that you should buy and wear what you like and so long as it doesn't *feel* uncomfortable to wear then you should do it. I tend to get used to larger watches right away, and I have only once ever found myself looking at someone's watch and thinking, "that's way too big for him."


----------



## larrylhm (Apr 29, 2020)

P1723 said:


> No one has a small 5.75" wrist like mine..
> Tried on it, love it, wear it!
> who cares!


I've got the same exact wrist size!!! I know I'm an entire year late to your reply to this thread but how is it wearing for you? Im really liking the MARK XVIII but am quite apprehensive towards the lug legnth


----------

